# DIY Growing in Closet



## jeffca (Jul 16, 2008)

i've posted similar q's on people's threads that related to diy grow rooms, and have got some good feedback but nothing that i was exactly looking for. 

i live in a room with a sliding door closet which i can take those off. it's about 4-5 feet across and 2 feet width. i really dont know waht the best way of planting about 8-12 plants. i have a 600watt hps air cooled hood. i'm also worried about burning the closet some how because i heard of it happening. (also will mylar or those one side white/one side black things you cover the wall with burn too?) 

so my real question is can i grow those plants in the area of the closet without building anything outside of the closet? or should i take down the sliding doors and build something to make the space bigger, and does anyone have any good ideas/diy posts that you've seen on how to do that?

THANK YOU!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 16, 2008)

i am currently growing 13 plants in alittle less space than you have but my soil is deep(17"). i built a large box and coated it with vinyl. the box is off the ground for drainage but not really necesary IMO if the soil is deep. pots constrict root growth when compared.


----------



## Firepower (Jul 16, 2008)

first things first, sliding doors are not good for blocking light, so i would put some panda film in the opening after the sliding door for added protection,
Second, with a 600 watt hps you are GOING to have to vent the hot air from the lamp OUTSIDE that room somehow, but that is a MUST, intake can be from the same room  and circulation. is there an attic? second floor? whats on the other side of the closet? :aok:


----------



## jeffca (Jul 16, 2008)

Firepower said:
			
		

> first things first, sliding doors are not good for blocking light, so i would put some panda film in the opening after the sliding door for added protection,
> Second, with a 600 watt hps you are GOING to have to vent the hot air from the lamp OUTSIDE that room somehow, but that is a MUST, intake can be from the same room and circulation. is there an attic? second floor? whats on the other side of the closet? :aok:


 

the other side of my closet is my room, like it's a regular room with a slide closet for "clothes".   the people i'm living with dont know im doing it so i dont want them to find out, and we dont have an attic.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 16, 2008)

jeffca said:
			
		

> the other side of my closet is my room, like it's a regular room with a slide closet for "clothes".  the people i'm living with dont know im doing it so i dont want them to find out, and we dont have an attic.


u can't grow pot in a closet without the people you live with knowing....no way... they stink too bad


----------



## jeffca (Jul 16, 2008)

SQUEEF MONKEY said:
			
		

> u can't grow pot in a closet without the people you live with knowing....no way... they stink too bad


 
squeef i got a carbon filter, plug-ins and i told him i smoke sometimes in my room so that would cover me if he smelled buds he would think it was my stash, and the fact that i smoke in my room could help cover.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 16, 2008)

jeffca said:
			
		

> squeef i got a carbon filter, plug-ins and i told him i smoke sometimes in my room so that would cover me if he smelled buds he would think it was my stash, and the fact that i smoke in my room could help cover.


well thats different.... i thought you were trying to hide pot all together...


----------



## Firepower (Jul 16, 2008)

Well jeffca you are in a tight spot, from what ive read so far it doesnt look like that area will be good for growing unless you do some nice handywork and spend some money on some materials and equipment, so if you got some money to spend and think the yield will be worth it for the time youll be using it, then go ahead and get some Bob villa movies just in case your not the handyman type./  good luck.. :aok:


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 16, 2008)

i grew my in closet for the first time as indoor when i was 12 year old, got busted for it, plants was 3 months old, I got sent to jail,  I wont do it again so I grows in private indoor or outdoor, and that it   nothing in the house cuz of kids or women's nags


----------



## Tater (Jul 22, 2008)

How do you plan on chopping holes in the roof or wall to pull in fresh air without your roomate noticing?  Sounds like an all around bad idea to me.  Thats just my opinion but do what you want.  Nobody can tell you how to set up your grow room as it is your grow room.  You need to address your ventilation issues first and foremost, then light leaks, then growing medium, then plants.


----------

